# Supreme Show Brag !!!!



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok well done to all those that went and so sorry i did not manage to catch up with anyone 

well we had a great day !!

Mo got

1st Best Of Breed !!! wooohoooooo

Calli bless her was not at all happy being judged so didnt do so well and we have now decided to stop showing her


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

welldone stacey. i did try to find you but must of missed you. its a shame about calli but if shes not enjoying it your making the right decision.


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awwww thank you Jen and well doen to your stunning girl !!!

Yes Calli really didnt like it which is such a huge shame as they judge report was brill  but she hates to be judged so for her best interest and health we have decided to stop  
But Mo will carry on as she loves it bless her lol


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

*WOW congratulations that's fantastic news :thumbup:*

A shame about Calli, same thing we had with Ash


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congrats love, and great pictures,


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

janet001 said:


> *WOW congratulations that's fantastic news :thumbup:*
> 
> A shame about Calli, same thing we had with Ash


Thank you Janet , yes such a shame with Calli bless her  but as long as she is happy thats the important thing !


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> congrats love, and great pictures,


awww thank you , just wish now i took more lol


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

Congratulations and well done Mo, such a shame about Calli, but cats will be cats thats why we love 'em 
Mary
x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

TO YOU MO AND STACET-WELL DONE LOVE,Shame about Calli but some are just happy being private,home divas


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Mo looks stunning. Calli also did well getting a glowing report from the judge :thumbup: I think the Supreme hall is very daunting for some as it so huge and noisy and completely different from anything they have been in before.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Congratulations, fantastic results!!!!

I never managed to get round and see all the cats yesterday but your photos are great. 

WELL DONE


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awww thank you all !!


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------

